# Aulani Pricing



## Tyronie (Jul 1, 2010)

In order to make pricing for Aulani more readily comparable to other Hawaiian properties I made myself a little chart by price for each category instead of points so I could see what the true cost is.  Obviously, when DVC adjusts the points this might cause a shortage in points; but should give a fairly good idea of a say what a peak 2BR L/O OV unit is at Aulani so you can easily equate that to another property.  MF are given for use years based on the 2011 estimate.  The values given for less than 160 points are based on the assumption you could buy less than 160 and they'd have no incentives.  Also it's based on new member incentive pricing - $114/pt; incentives of: 160-199=$8/pt, 200-319=$10/pt, 320+=$12/pt


----------



## Troopers (Jul 2, 2010)

thanks, quite interesting.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 2, 2010)

Any chance your EOY/EY are flipped?  (Or am I reading this wrong?)


----------



## Tyronie (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for the catch! I've updated the doc.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 2, 2010)

Helpful, eye-opening, chart -- thanks for the effort and _Welcome_ to TUG!


----------



## Tyronie (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks, guess I figured after my second annual TUG renewal notice came that maybe it was time to actually write something around here!


----------

